# 6 week old chicks need home



## KHMitchell (7 mo ago)

RIR, cinnamon queen, white leghorn, buff orphington, Isa brown and RIR. Free north Dallas area.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It helps to know where you're at and how much you'd like for each one.


----------



## KHMitchell (7 mo ago)

They are free to a good home. We are located about an hour north of Dallas.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)




----------

